# Dressing for wheel arch linings



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Wonder if anyone has a suggestion that they have used to spruce up wheel arch liners ..... just a spray on rather than a deep detail / clean

I've seen products available like CG Bare Bones and Adam's Undercarriage Spray but wonder if these are actually any better than something like Aerospace 303 which is priced about the same and has more uses ...

Any opinions welcome  

Thanks

Simon


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

CarPro's Cquartz DLUX is a possibility and will last a reasonable time, they blast clean with the pw after that. It will offer more of a coating. PERL is another but not as long lasting.


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

shine247 said:


> CarPro's Cquartz DLUX is a possibility and will last a reasonable time, they blast clean with the pw after that. It will offer more of a coating. PERL is another but not as long lasting.


I hadn't thought of either of those ... will look in to them :thumb:


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I use CarChem rubber and vinyl wax, spayed onto a MF mitt and wiped over clean liners. Not really sure about longevity though as they always get covered in mud and cleaned every wash.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I've not tried it yet but I'm thinking that AG Uber Schwarz might be good for this. Unfortunately I've not got on with it that well as a tyre dressing, I tend to find it slings, but it seems quite tenacious!


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I've, yet to find anything that last under the arches and mine are carpet which is a little improvement but I still use CG barebones, it gives them a great look, it's cheap and lasts as long as anything else.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Wonder wheels tyre and trim works well.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I use Autosmart rubber & Plastic Dressing on cleaned wheel arches. Spray on, walk away.....job done :thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

another one for CG barebones here :thumb:


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone .... I'll get a bottle of the CG barebones to try :thumb:


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

I've had my 3.78 litre container of Barebones for years. I've tried various others, but always go back to it. Smells fantastic too and lasts as well as anything else I've tried.


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

CG Bare Bones. Great finish, and it lasts too. Even makes a cleaning a breeze, nothing sticks to wheel arches. I just make sure I apply it after I wash and dry my wheel acrhes and then after spraying it I just leave them like that to dry naturaly. It lasts longer that way for me, and it repels dirt great. I used to use CarPro PERL diluted 1:5 but arches never get black as they do with bare bones and it seemed that perl just attracted more dirt.


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Barebones ordered


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Bare bones £8.95 for 473ml.
AS Rubber & Plastic £22 for 5 litres.....bit of a no brainer really :thumb:


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

I like you have carpet but also plastic & swear by Autobrite Supersheen


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Anyone tried 

Adams invisible undercarriage?


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

I use meguires all season dressing


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Andysp said:


> Anyone tried
> 
> Adams invisible undercarriage?


Yes, very slick, stains the driveway, so don't let it drip

Very nice look though; little goes a long way

After rinsing my wheel woolies I scrunch dry, spray some dressing on, and then quickly do the arches; job done

Autoglanz uber is very very similar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Simonrev said:


> Wonder if anyone has a suggestion that they have used to spruce up wheel arch liners ..... just a spray on rather than a deep detail / clean
> 
> I've seen products available like CG Bare Bones and Adam's Undercarriage Spray but wonder if these are actually any better than something like Aerospace 303 which is priced about the same and has more uses ...
> 
> ...


Adams is very glossy; aerospace will dry To satin with it dropping to Matt after a day

Depends on the look you want?

Water based won't last a day in this weather though...

Personally, try the 'spray on a brush' technique for quick maintenance

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

